# Imprimante par défaut ?



## Tichka (28 Mars 2005)

j'utilise deux imprimantes l'une couleur et l'autre une laser NB. Je veux que la laser sapparaissent par défaut à chque fois que je lance une impression. comment faire . Je sui ssous os X dernière mise à jour  merci


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mars 2005)

Dans le dossier "Applications" -> "Utilitaires" -> lance "Configuration d'imprimantes".
Sélectionne l'imprimante que tu veux par défaut dans la liste.
Clique sur le bouton en haut à gauche "Par défaut".
Et voilà...


----------



## Tichka (28 Mars 2005)

ça marche , merci


----------

